# What Do You Watch On Tv



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Usually I am into the Law & Orders, Criminal Minds and those type of shows. Sometimes Greys Anatomy. American Idol tryouts lol.

Kind of lost interest in House last year but just watched an episode that I truly found so interesting, was season 3 episode 13, One Day-One Room. I found Katheryn Winnick's performance right on. She is a local girl always found her enticing. Just really enjoyed the psychoanalytic banter back and forth between her and House as she played a rape victim.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Shameless, Stargate SG1, Stargate Atlantis and Skins


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Practically nothing, I am too busy, I watch the footie, the news and that's about it.

AFAIK in between the above there is some never ending competition with "stars" I have never heard of and don't recognise permanently filling the schedule no matter what button you press.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

uktv historty and Discovery mainly although NTL have added the Satanta Golf channel to their line up







so once the mrs has finished watching the daily soaps / celebs shows I put the golf on


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

News, Question Time, This Week, sometimes Newsnight, Eastenders/Hollyoaks (my downtime) and anything to do with WWII and/or the Nazis, so UKTV History is on quite a bit of the time. I also like the comedy on BBC4 (Partridge, the Thick of It, Yes Minister, League of Gents etc) - often we get hooked on something on the shopping channels just for the comedy of it! I like it when there's a good match on - I was really annoyed that they didn't show Wolves vs. Brom last weekend...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

CSI (but not the Miami version, I hate the performance of David Caruso with a passion), and Doctor Who/Torchwood when it's on. Apart from that, not much, I watch stuff on DVD (just finished Day 5 of 24, just started the first season of Deadwood and have Lost Season 2 in the wings).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Movies - Film 4, ITV2, ITV3, ITV4, C4 usually have the better ones, havent got cable or Sky so whatever is on Freeview.

Desperate Housewives -









The Sopranos - never missed an episode, brilliant series.

Deadwood - ditto.

Sport - some football and rugby whenever it is on.

Sky News and Sky Sports News


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

None of you been watching the new Battlestar Galactica on Sky?

Absolutely nothing like the original and I'll bet the unsubtle references to the US occupation of Iraq made some of the American viewers squirm.

If you haven't seen it, I thoroughly recommend it.

Oh, that and any Arsenal matches on Sky sports


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I tend to watch TV to relax so a good comedy or quite often nature type programmes. Eastenders is also a must in our house



joolz said:


> Shameless, Stargate SG1, Stargate Atlantis and Skins


Julian, is that a sort of alphabet thing you have going on ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I was a kid there was an elderly couple we knew and visited ocasionally, they would only watch BBC2 (mind you there were only 3 channels then) and then only selectively and they only ever listened to radio 4! Seriously, in fact IIRC you couldn't actually turn the knob on their radio (or wireless as they called it) as I think it had either been glued in place or had just gunked up over the years.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stargate, Stargate Atlantis, NCIS,various ducumentaries & films also have recently been catching up on my recordings of Coast, Balderdash & Piffle, am eagerly awaiting the return of Foyles War, Jerrico, Life on Mars, Dr Who, Torchwood, The IT Crowd & Supernova.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Apart from the news or the odd nature documentary, not much. It's mainly all ***** these days.

Andrew.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BSG, SG1 and Stargate Atlantis regularly. I've been watching 5 Days on the Beeb too, last part being tomorrow.

Other than that, most things on the documentary channels.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Usually CSI, Law & Order, COPS, sometimes change up for the Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, & the Speed Channel on Saturday mornings.

Listening to The Goon Show on my iPod right now, just got the CD's yesterday... ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong iddle i po. Classic


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

You guys need to live a little









Lazy Town, Story Makers, Postman Pat, Bob the Builder - and when he's feeling all grown up, my 4 year old will let me watch Raven, Tracy Beaker, oh and any Doctor Who that's being re-aired. He loves Daleks and Cybermen.... I really don't get time to watch tv for myself. It's no big loss, I'm told.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I find that there's not much worth watching on at the mo. I enjoy watching films & if there isn't a decent one on tv (or anything else worth watching) I'll happily sit down in front of something I've seen many time before - for example I watched Serenity for about the 8th time last week! The one series I will try & make time for each week is the new Battlestar Galactica, it's consistently excellent with good storylines & superb (for tv) special effects - it's a dark, adult show & a world away from the original series (thank goodness). My girlfriend likes Prison Break & if we have time we'll watch that together (didn't see last mondays episode unfortunately). Top Gear's great, not just because of the cars/features but also because of the banter between Clarkson, May & Hammond - its great tv & a real tonic before the blues of monday morning.

I used to watch Lost but have lost (ha ha







) track of it now, I suppose I could get the dvd's but I'm not sure I'm that bothered. I enjoyed Torchwood but it wasn't always very good, I can say the same about Doctor Who & I got a bit p**sed off with it being set on Earth all the time. He's got a space/timeship so why not go somewhere different? Also I missed the last couple of shows of the season just gone so I don't know what happened to Rose & I don't know who his new sidekick is!

Other than that there's not a lot on that interests me - CSI & all the spin offs leave me cold, as do the various cold case/cop shows around at the moment. I liked the series when the modern day copper got sent back in time to the 70's (can't remember what it's called) & will try & watch the new series.

*ALL * reality tv's should be aired on one channel so that we aren't inflicted with them all the time. They really are just naff, cheap, trash tv & I can happily say that I've never seriously sat down & watched any of them


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

QI, Simpsons, Curb Your Enthusiasm & Scrubs


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

We watch so little in our house. 710 and I only watch the new ER, too much to do!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mad_librarian said:


> You guys need to live a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what no balamory? you haven't lived mate! For some reason, my 4 year old seems to like watching my red dwarf dvd's, and the worrying thing is that he laughs at the right places.!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert said:


> joolz said:
> 
> 
> > Shameless, Stargate SG1, Stargate Atlantis and Skins
> ...


No! I also watch Teen Titans, Torchwood and Tagart.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

mad_librarian said:


> You guys need to live a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classics, Lazy Town is just awesome. Something Special and Come Outside are also on regularly. When the boys are finally out of the way though QI, Never Mind the Buzzcocks and most things on Paramount. A good dose of comedy to relax too!


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Simpsons, Seinfeld, dodgy KungFu movies, Anime, anything with Gary Busy in it (check out http://www.buseyworld.com/).

Not much on the box I'm enjoying at the moment!

ah well.

I can only hope for re-runs of Monkey on prime time..............










heartyparty


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I spent hours researching before picking my 32" LCD TV................

and hardly watch it.

I like Top Gear for example, but dont take note when its on. There are a few shows in that category.

Only thing I watch (almost) without fail is Deal Or No Deal.

News used to rule in my schedule. I just read it online now.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Noooooooooooo!

Deal or no deal and Weakest link are surely the 'reality shows' of the quiz world.....

How can any contestant on DOND have any kind of 'system' - the show could be over in 5 minutes if all they did was hand a list of the box no's the'd choose to Noel.....

And Aoel and Anne - they're pantomime act is pretty crigeworthy........










I have to turn over if they are on - such is the anger they bring out in me!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

heartyparty said:


> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> Deal or no deal and Weakest link are surely the 'reality shows' of the quiz world.....
> 
> ...


Sorry but i watch it.

As for systems its what contestants think. If u want to go in order of neighbours' numbers fine. At end of day there's no real system.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets see....In no particular order....

QI

Green Wing

Scrubs

ER

Desperate Housewives

Lost

Shameless

Hollyoaks









Waking the dead

American Chopper

Top Gear

Simpsons

Oh.....And Laid bare on Sky.....Late....With headphones......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

DOND is fantastic, a guessing game at the end of the day put the production is so slick it's turned into a classic.

I wind the 710 up something rotten, she flicks it on as soon as she gets in from work! It's just a guessing game dear!

And I'm convinced it's not all as it appears, I'm certain bits of it are "scripted" to give it more edge of the sofa appeal. I'm not saying it's a total fix but certain elements must be "tweaked" for it to be so popular imo.

The skinny Alan Carr lookalike the other night for instance, all that psychic drivel. Great TV though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I just don't understand the appeal of DOND









Someone please explain why it has such a following


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know either John, I tried to watch it and thought it was not woth my time.....In fact it was shit....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Me neither, total mystery to me









I do like QI and I`m keeping an eye on The Lost Room,an interesting idea so far

but I suspect it might end up like Lost which became a pointless waste of time IMO


----------



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

The shows I like (in no particular order):

Top Gear

The Simpsons

Lost

My name is Earl

24

House MD

Supernatural (love it!!)

Black Books

Formula 1

Rudby League (NRL)

I am probably the only Indian who is not really into Cricket LOL!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I watched top gear this week. Bloody Huge Grant









WE DON'T WANT TO SEE A CLIP OF YOUR LATEST CRAP MOVIE YOU ******. TELL YOUR PR GUYS TO **** OFF!

Glad I got that off my chest







I hope it doesn't turn into a habit that the guest star has something to promote. That's one of the things I liked about TG they could have anyone on and it was just a chat no mention anything they might be plugging!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Life on Mars is back on the 13th so thatâ€™s one to look forward to, apart from that a few of my regulars are:

Mythbusters

Battlestar Galactica (the new one)

Never Mind the Buzzcocks

Air Crash Investigation (morbid but fascinating)

News â€" to stay informed, Fox News â€" to be amazed at what they call â€œfair and balancedâ€ across the pond.

What the Romans/Stuarts/Tudors/Victorians/Ancients did for us.

Industrial Revelations

On the Rails

Megastructures

Man Stroke Woman â€" Only just discovered this and so far its been very funny.

Torchwood â€" Really thought that they lost the plot towards the end though.

QI

Great Egyptians

Any of the archaeology programmes except for â€œTime Teamâ€

Seven wonders of the industrial world.

Dispatches and Panorama

Programs I miss:

Black Books

Sharpe

Spaced

Anything with Fred Dibnah

Big Train


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Most recently I've been watching Motors TV. They've been showing the 2006 reviews of all the various motorsport events from last year: FIA GT, British GT, BTCC , DTM, NASCAR, Aussie V8's, Champcar, etc. etc.

Other than that I tend to watch UK TV Gold/Drama (yep, ancient BBC sit-coms and the like), Biography Channel (record anything and everything to do with actors/actresses from days gone by), SKY Cinema (lots of good movies here), TCM, that's about it.

I can't remember the last time I watched terrestrial BBC! I don't miss it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I just don't understand the appeal of DOND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each to their own as they say?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes QI and Buzzcocks are usually worth watching. I often watch beeb3 and 4 as well as they sometimes have interesting progs. Documentaries, the odd politics show, erm mock the week and if I happen upon it battlestar Galactica. Discovery and history channel as well.

They don't make kids programmes like they used to. Mr Ben, fingerbobs, Michael Bentine's potty time, the herbs, Trumtpon, Camblewick green and Chigley there were some strange people and things in those programmes.


----------

